

Nokia CEO to Android phone makers: Danger ahead - sun123
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/news/telecom/Nokia-CEO-to-Android-phone-makers-Danger-ahead/articleshow/9645067.cms

======
jm4
This is FUD. He doesn't seem to think there's any danger to other
manufacturers shipping Windows phones. Wouldn't they be in a similar situation
due to the MS/Nokia partnership?

I am doubtful that this will have any significant impact on manufacturers
shipping Android phones. Google has always had their own model. Now they can
bring it in house. This deal was likely more to do with patents anyway. There
are plenty of pieces of pie to go around and the whole thing is still growing
at the same time.

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
From the article:

"As for Nokia, Elop appeared to suggest that Google's move reinforced the
logic for Nokia's agreement with Microsoft."

I don't think he believes the situation is different to the MS/Nokia deal.
He's just spinning it in his favour.

------
nextparadigms
This makes it even more obvious that Microsoft pretty much owns Nokia, so the
situation is not much different than Google owning Motorola. Why else would
they invite their own competitors to compete with them? Would Samsung go out
and say "Please, we need more companies to compete with us!" ?

The Microsoft-Nokia situation is actually worse for the others,because Nokia
actually does have a _special_ deal with Microsoft for WP7, and their other
partners would not be equal to Nokia at all. Plus, Android phones are selling
in millions. WP7 ones are not. So that's at least 2 huge reasons, why even
now, the WP7 deal would still make manufacturers worse off than with Android.

Also, I don't think the acquisition of Motorola will slow Android down. In
fact, I think it will help it grow even faster now that more companies will
step out into the light and start developing for Android. I'm sure there are
quite a few companies out there who preferred to stay out of it until this
patent issue was resolved. And I'm not even talking only about the smartphone
industry here. Android could be used to make a lot more types of devices
"smart". So Motorola acquisition and their patents should help catalyze those
markets.

------
corin_
While he is obviously correct, the fact that it comes from him is what makes
it both a story and a non-story at the same time. Really it's a non-story,
because even if he didn't think this was the case, it would be the right PR
spin for his company to put on it.

------
nzoschke
Classic! It's been a while since we've had a good FUD campaign from Microsoft.

~~~
5hoom
I know, the tone of this piece is just drearily familiar.

Nothing substantial, just vague speculation about impending doom, all phrased
so as to be just "asking questions", then a cosy reminder of how great Windows
phone is.

Oh, Nokia

------
tomelders
In summation: BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH!

